# Small Quantity Tagless American Apparel?



## gfadein (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to this site. Does anyone know if there is a way to purchase TAGLESS American Apparel t-shirts in small quantities... like 25 or 50 units at a time? Thanks.

Greg


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

The shirt manufacturers are required to put tags on the shirts by law. So you won't have much luck finding tagless shirts.

What you can do is buy the shirts and have them relabeled. See these threads for more info.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5108.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5620.html


----------



## coylegenec (Oct 16, 2006)

AA tagless min. is 140 shirts.


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

coylegenec said:


> AA tagless min. is 140 shirts.


And the source of your info is?..


----------



## coylegenec (Oct 16, 2006)

AA Customer Service


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

coylegenec said:


> AA Customer Service


Great! I'll order some samples from them, and, if I like what I see, I'll go with tagless shirts. (Unless I figure out by that time that AA label is worth something to me potential customers.)


----------



## gfadein (Feb 22, 2007)

coylegenec said:


> AA tagless min. is 140 shirts.


That's better than what they told me. They said 572 per size, per color for tagless. I like the rep that you got better.

Did they give you savings percentages per piece for buying 140?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> AA tagless min. is 140 shirts.


Will they actually sell and ship them "tagless" or are you talking about relabeling them for you?


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

cutting the tags out of American Apparels is pretty easy, once you get the hang of it. at first it was really slow going and I messed up about 10% of the first batch of shirts I did a tagless print on, but now I've got it down to basically zero. it's hard to explain how I cut them, but it's not hard to cut enough so that no part of the tag is visible, but that there's still the tail end of it up inside of the collar.


----------



## gfadein (Feb 22, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Will they actually sell and ship them "tagless" or are you talking about relabeling them for you?


 
When I talked to them that 572 number was for removing tags or creating batches without tags (however they go about it). They did not say to me that they would relabel.

Thanks for the advice SeiBei. I will try removing a couple.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> The shirt manufacturers are required to put tags on the shirts by law.


Strictly speaking they're not. The person selling them to the end user is required to put tags in by law; further up the manufacturing chain there are requirements on making sure relevant tag information (country of origin, etc.) is included with the shipment, but moving behind the scenes they're not _required_ to have tags.

There are plenty of reasons for manufacturers to only ever ship tagged shirts anyway (it saves them and most of their customers a lot of headaches), but they don't _have_ to - they could offer that service if they wanted to.


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

gfadein said:


> That's better than what they told me. They said 572 per size, per color for tagless. I like the rep that you got better.
> 
> Did they give you savings percentages per piece for buying 140?



My experience was similar. The rep I spoke to told me 5000 minimum and 576 minimum in each size/color...Not what I wanted to hear


----------



## gfadein (Feb 22, 2007)

lbunsen said:


> My experience was similar. The rep I spoke to told me 5000 minimum and 576 minimum in each size/color...Not what I wanted to hear


How many different styles of AA shirts are you looking to print on?


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

gfadein said:


> How many different styles of AA shirts are you looking to print on?



Well I was really looking to start small...They gave me the impression that I would have to order 576 white medium of one style...I would prefer to be able to mix that up a bit


----------



## YOUNGAJ20 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, I Use Aa And I Cut The Top Label, And I Leave The Bottom One That Gives Care Instructions And I Sew My Tag Over It. I Don't Mind That People Know Where My Shirts Are Manafactured. I Didn't Liek It At First But Now I'm Like Oh Well! Everyone Has To Get Their Products Manafactured Somewhere!


----------

